# Do you hunt coyotes when their pups need them to survive?



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

Is it ethical to hunt coyotes when they have pups that depend on them to live?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Do you hunt coyotes when their pups need them to survive*

My $.02's........Not very sporting to leave something to starve to death.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Do you hunt coyotes when their pups need them to survive*

It depends on your motivation. Are you trying to kill all of them, or just hunting for fur or sport?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Do you hunt coyotes when their pups need them to survive*



Loke said:


> It depends on your motivation. Are you trying to kill all of them, or just hunting for fur or sport?


+1. Yup. A rancher wants them all dead.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Do you hunt coyotes when their pups need them to survive*

I don't like to hunt them when they have new borns, but I hunt them for sport. But there are people who want them all gone and don't mind killing a mom and leaving the pups.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Do you hunt coyotes when their pups need them to survive*

Having had this conversation come up prior on other predator specific hunting sites....guys who do this stuff for a living commented that they would do their best to locate the den and kill the pups instead of just leaving them to their own demise.

If your trying to "kill them all"...then you would probably be more effective trapping.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: Do you hunt coyotes when their pups need them to survive*

I prefer to hunt them in the springtime when they have pups, but then again I run a dog. When the coyotes are aggressive guarding a den is when they work the dogs the best so that's when I go out. I bet not to many of the pups starve to death because another predator will come and eat them. May not be the right way but it's how I like to do things.


----------



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Do you hunt coyotes when their pups need them to survive*

After hunting coyotes for quite a few years now, I have a great deal of respect for them. I love to hunt them, but I'm afraid that I would feel very guilty shooting a nursing mother. Knowing that there are pups starving in a den would make me sick to my stomach. Its the fact that they would be so helpless and starve to death that gets me thinking.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Do you hunt coyotes when their pups need them to survive*

After reading this topic more than a few times on Predator Masters its a majority that if its public land they let the moms raise the pups, but if its on private and the farmer/rancher needs them gone they hunt them when ever need be pups or not.


----------



## th3hunt3r.101 (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: Do you hunt coyotes when their pups need them to survive*

Well, as an avid hunter for 40+ years, and founder of a hunting club (varmints) I for one just don't think-feel it would be the most ethical thing to do. How it could be considered sporting to shoot a pup is beyond me! If you are a rancher, and having troubles from them, maybe then i could understand such actions! I have been asked this on numerous occasions, and thought about it a long time! And 2 things come to mind! ONE, just doesn't feel ethical, moral, sporting; SECOND! being such easy prey, if we totally removed all the pups, what we gonna hunt the rest of the year, or next year! LIl food for thought. I know i will probably get alot of harsh feed back for this, but its just MY opinion, and doubt shared favorably by many! But the question was aksed! So i apologize now for anyone offended by my reply! Bill, th3hunt3r, founder.


----------



## th3hunt3r.101 (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: Do you hunt coyotes when their pups need them to survive*

Also a note, as for members in My hunting club, i have addressed this very issue, As we have all elected to NOT shoot any pups, or the mother if one is identified as having pups! Just Food Fer Thought!
Sincerely, Bill, th3hunt3r,
The greatest sound God bestowed upon mankind?
The laughter of a child!


----------



## RBoomK (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Do you hunt coyotes when their pups need them to survive*

I leave them alone during the pup-rearing months. However, I also see the point of guys hunting them for damage control. I would not be happy having my young stock killed. I have mainly hunted public land for the last 20 years though, and all of this talk of "You'll never see a decrease in numbers" BS is purely false where I hunt. With the explosion of popularity in this sport, areas around here are getting hammered. To each his own.


----------



## th3hunt3r.101 (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: Do you hunt coyotes when their pups need them to survive*

Whole heatedly agree with ya RBoomK, there are a great deal more hunting today than few years ago, wont mention to 20-40 yrs ago! Not giving my age away! lol, Here in area's of Utah, they are so over hunted, got to be perty good at calling to get them. Or very lucky. And each year I see less and less, and less come RUNNING in, unless they the young ones! They get educated early, and fast!


----------

